# Videoschnitt Technik



## huxi0 (4. Januar 2015)

Hey, 
Ich hab momentan echt ein Problem mit einem Bekannten, mit dem ich Youtube Video's mache. Der nörgelt mich ein bisschen an, weil mir beim schneiden das Taktgefühl fehlt. Er schneidet gar nicht und schaut sich das nur an,wenn wir uns zusammen setzen. Es sind manchmal nur kleine Millisekunden die "Ihm" stören. Ich hab dann zu ihm gesagt: "Jeder hat seine eigene Technik beim schneiden, jeder ist ein Unikat". Was würdet ihr dazu sagen? Ich habe mehr erfahrrung beim Schnitt als er. Und er schaut sich das nur an. Freue mich auf euren Kommentar dazu 

Ich werde beim nächsten Video mal mein Schnitt und dann seine korrigierte Version zeigen.  Damit der Vergleich da ist.

Gruß, Sandro


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. Januar 2015)

Hi,
also im Grunde kann hier niemand was zu deinem Schnittstil sagen wenn wir kein Beispiel vorliegen haben.

Grüße


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. Januar 2015)

Ein kleiner, großer Tipp von mir bzgl. Schnitt.
Viele Anfänger machen den Fehler, EXAKT schneiden zu wollen. Was genau will ich damit sagen? Ich erfinde mal ein kurzes Beispiel. Einen Dialog zwischen 2 Personen und du hast gewissermaßen 2 Kameras ... K1: Person 1 groß, K2: Person 2 groß.

Hier der Anfänger-Schnitt:

*K1* Ey, ich muss dir mal was sagen, du bist doch echt ein Idiot, du bist so blöd, dass es kracht!
*K2* Warum? Was hab ich denn getan, dass du dich so aufregst?
*K1* Oh Mann, schau dich doch einfach mal an!
*K2* Hmpf ...

Lebendigerer Schnitt:

*K1* Ey, ich muss dir mal was sagen, du bist doch echt ein Idiot, *K2 *du bist so blöd, dass es kracht!
Warum? Was hab ich denn getan, dass du dich *K1 *so aufregst?
Oh Mann, schau dich doch *K2* einfach mal an!
Hmpf ...

Im Grunde folgt der Schnitt dem, was man als Beobachter der Situation selbst tun würde. Man möchte die Reaktion sehen. Die Augen des außenstehenden Beobachters wandern nicht exakt beim Wechsel des Sprechers, sondern situationsabhängig. Das macht den Schnitt lebendig, natürlich.

Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Tipp schon weiter.  Beobachte dich einfach mal selbst, wie du selbst agierst, wenn du das Gespräch von 2 Freunden beobachtest. Deine Aufmerksamkeit, dein Blick wechselt nicht exakt nach Satzende oder so.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## huxi0 (4. Januar 2015)

Martin ich versteh auf jeden fall was du meinst mit solch ein Dialog- Schnitt. Hier ist das neuest video von uns. Das ist nur ein test Video Wie ich schneiden. Der Fehler mit der schrift wurde schon behoben und welche steadycam beim testen genutzt wurde auch. Also wo die 3 Videos zusehen sind. 





Edit------------------------------
und ehrlich gesagt hat er überhaupt kein Plan mein Kollege. Ich sollte doch das Rauschen rausnehmen. Das hab ich schon raus gemacht mit einem DeNoiser. Wenn ich den zu doll rein mache, klingt das als wenn er im Raum oder so steht, also wegen dem Hall. Eben unnatürlich. Aber er weiß das eben besser als ich und gibt mir so keine chance weil er alles besser wissen will.


----------

